# Bane's Picture Thread



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

This is Bane, I couldn't resist showing him off. He's 5 months old and he's just the sweetest puppy. He's so cuddly and loves having his belly rubbed. I know he's an Australian Shepherd/Border Collie mix but we were told they didn't know who his dad is. So, it will be interesting to see how he grows. ^-^




























He always follows me around and waits patiently for me to be back. The dog with him is his friend Shylah.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What a sweet puppy!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

So very adorable!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww I love him! He's gorgeous!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute!!


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## Zoie Girl (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh my goodness, look at that face!! He is adorable!!


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you all. 

Bane had a ton of fun playing with Shylah.










xD



















Haha, weirdo face.









I wish the grass wasn't blocking his other eye but his expression is too cute.


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

His fur is starting to turn lighter. I estimated that he's probably around 4 months, 27 days old.

6/20/14


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He's so beautiful and unique! It's neat how they can change as they grow. 
Hope you keep updating us so we can watch him grow with you


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

Took Bane for a walk down the trail. 

5 months, 3 days. 
6/27/2014


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

He's an adorable puppy!


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

On our walk, he's 7 months old now. Grows so fast. ^_^


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Adorableness!!! He is fantastic.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow! Sure has grown into a cool looking dog


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

He's stunning. I'm in love with his ticking.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

Love his look...very unique!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh, he's very handsome!


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks.  I wish I knew what his mix is, all I know is that the shelter said his mom is an Australian Shepherd/Border Collie.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Blue Jay said:


> Thanks.  I wish I knew what his mix is, all I know is that the shelter said his mom is an Australian Shepherd/Border Collie.


I thought he was lovely, ticked border collie. Since they're bred primarily for function, there's a wide variety of coats, colorings and ear sets in the breed.


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 18, 2014)




----------

